# Looking for Toy/Mini Breeder in CA



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think of Toys when I think of Gail Zamora, and have chatted with them at the Golden Gate KC a bit over the years. Clarion is closer to you, I'd think, and also highly thought of, and they breed Miniatures and Toys. Clarion Poodles - Miniature & Toy Poodle Breeders

The Las Vegas area may be an option to consider. Ash's is a thought. Poodles and Poodle Puppies - Standards, Miniatures and Toys | Ash's Mystical Poodles Breeders | Las Vegas, NV

Here is the San Diego Poodle Club's breeder listing:
San Diego Poodle Club, Inc - Breeders

PCA links to clubs and some breeders: California - Poodle Club of America


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Brienwood in Sacramento has been getting started with Mini so that is another name to add to your list to investigate.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

I am impressed with Karen Wood of Karamba Toy Poodles in Los Gatos. Several other breeders recommended her to me when I was looking for a toy poodle breeder. I have met her at several poodle events, and she seems like a lovely and very responsible person. If she had had a litter within my time frame, I would have purchased from her without hesitation.


----------



## vegas (Jul 5, 2014)

Also try Sharbelle, in the San Diego area. Their toys are in great demand, and they have produced many champions. Owners Ray and Sharon Stevens are very active in the poodle world, and serve frequently as conformation judges. I have met both of them at shows, and they are very friendly people. I think they specialize in lighter colors.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

noriko in northridge (?) ca breeds minis and standards. one of our pf members has a large mini from her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

vegas said:


> I am impressed with Karen Wood of Karamba Toy Poodles in Los Gatos. Several other breeders recommended her to me when I was looking for a toy poodle breeder. I have met her at several poodle events, and she seems like a lovely and very responsible person. If she had had a litter within my time frame, I would have purchased from her without hesitation.


How funny, I lived in Los Gatos and have never heard of her!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I think I know of her more for her excellent grooming shop, though haven't ever been there and cannot for the life of me recall where I first learned of them. Mrs. Wood and her team are said to be quite wonderful.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

vegas said:


> I am impressed with Karen Wood of Karamba Toy Poodles in Los Gatos. Several other breeders recommended her to me when I was looking for a toy poodle breeder. I have met her at several poodle events, and she seems like a lovely and very responsible person. If she had had a litter within my time frame, I would have purchased from her without hesitation.


Looks like she might have puppies available, although no way to know if this is still current. Karamba Toy Poodles: Puppies for Sale She is part of a good Poodle Club.


----------

